# 1 year old Golden Westchester NY



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

quick post....long day for me but wanted to squeeze this guy in...

He is with rescue....but anyone interestedin a young Golden...this guy is for you.....1 year old purebred 









*Best Friends Super Adoption List of animals * 
Connor is an amazing, purebred golden retriever. He's about a year old and just... the best dog!!!

Connor will be joining us at the Best Friends Super Adoption Event at the Westchester County Center in White Plains, NY on June 4th and June 5th. If you’re interested in adopting Connor, or any of our other furbabies, we highly recommend that you fill out an adoption application for preapproval. This way you are guaranteed to take your furbaby home on Saturday. Please contact Jolene at 
[email protected] for an application. 

Our adoption fees are based on the age of the dog and range from $250 to $500. This includes their spay/neuter surgery, full (age appropriate) vaccinations, microchip insertion and registration, 30 days of pet insurance, deworming, heartworm testing and prevention, flea and tick prevention and travel expenses.

All of our dogs are rescued from the Oklahoma City Animal Shelter, which is a high volume, high kill facility. Each dog is then placed in a foster home where it is kept for a minimum of 2 weeks for quarantine, to ensure if the dog gets sick it can receive proper treatment. After the 2 week quarantine time they are spayed/neutered and fully vetted. Thank you in advance for your patience with our process and for making adoption YOUR option!See More
By: Friends with Four Paws


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

bumping up for this gorgeous fella!


----------

